
Vcpkg: a tool to acquire and build C++ open source libraries on Windows - runesoerensen
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2016/09/19/vcpkg-a-tool-to-acquire-and-build-c-open-source-libraries-on-windows/
======
revelation
That's very interesting, and frankly very brave. Library and dependency
management is pure hell on every level with C/C++, either due to runtime
library and linking issues or just header nightmares.

I still can't get over how windows.h by default redefines "min" and "max". And
it's just plain impossible without the experimental modules support to safely
wrap that. This is really one of the big day to day annoyances, and now
they've pushed modules back...

